# Thermos Funtainer or Foogo



## kmarcel (Apr 19, 2008)

I am looking for a Thermos Funtainer or Foogo to use for my children's lunchbox to safely keep their lunches hot. Does anyone know where in Dubai I can find them? I've searched the net, but to no avail. Hopefully someone has seen them around town.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't seen them around here. We had the foogo sent from back home and its wonderful and keeps my son's water cold for hours


----------

